# Best Fried Fish Recipe!!!



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

I Posted on another thread and just thought i would share.

If you want the Ultimate Breaded Fried remove the Skin.

Use 50/50 mix of (Old Bay Dip n Crisp) and (Old bay better Batter) < It's hard to find in this part of the country i have been buying it in Bulk online. 

OK back to breading recipe combine 1/2 cup each (Old Bay Dip n Crisp) and (Old bay better Batter).1/2 tsp. brown sugar 1/4 tsp. Cajun seasoning. 

Use 1-2 eggs 1/4 to 1/3 Hot water mix and dip Fillets in egg mixture so Batter stays on you can roll fillets on the crumbs on a plate or shake in a Bag if im doing a Fish fry i shake in bag method for smaller portion i use the plate.

Again Cast Iron Skillet pref. Canola Oil 2 min per side if they are thicker Fillets 3/4 to 1 in thick. go 2 1/2 per side 

If your Fillets curl up turn the Heat down. 

I use the same formula for any Breaded Fish except for Redfish i will ad 1tsp. of Cajun Seasoning Chef Paul's is a good one.

EXcelent FLOUNDER Recipe!!!

Oh yeah Dont forget the Ice cold ones as you are Cooking.


----------

